# Where should I be feeling movement at 15 weeks?



## flashy09

Below the belly button I would think? I keep feeling "bubbles" but they are higher up either belly button level or even higher. That could not be the baby could it? Should I be feeling distinct movement by now?


----------



## jadesh101

I felt them mostly in the lower tummy at 15 weeks, but at 16 weeks I can feel them what feels like all over, I would say yes like little bubbles :)


----------



## Periwinkle

Mine were below my hair line then. They're not an awful lot higher now.


----------



## Treelo

Periwinkle said:


> Mine were below my hair line then. They're not an awful lot higher now.

^^wss^^

If its your first you prob wont be feeling distinct movement for a good few weeks yet, this is my 3rd and movements are only in the last wk or so becoming reg.
At 15wks especially on your 1st your uterus is still very low, it reachs belly button around 19/21wks iirc.


----------



## shelleney

I felt my first "bubbles" at 16 weeks. But they were very low down, a few inches above my pubic line.
Even now at 20 weeks, the movements are still below my belly button. Anything above that is most likely to be gas!


----------



## star_light

i feel my bubs at 13weeks a my lower left side then nothing for 3 weeks by 16 weeks it is sharp rubbing pains inside like he/she hits my organs ,my bladder,...but movement is vey low near my pubic bone , on both sides left and right..

mind it its my 3rd pg....first one is a mc at 13 weeks ,2nd one is early missed mc at 5 weeks...im bless with this one..
im now 17+4 weeks....


----------



## Ouverture

Your baby and uterus don't get to your belly button until 20 weeks (on average). I would say that's probably gas - if you feel anything at 15 weeks it should be low in your pelvis and very very light taps, popcorn, or swimming. . .and not consistent or daily at all. :)

Might be kicking a nerve though and that's why you feel it higher?


----------



## Clover Jane

You may not feel movement this early.
I don't feel any, nor did I with my previous pregnancies. Not until nearly five months, to the best of my recall. Maybe a little sooner.


----------



## nickyXjayno

Wish I could feel something!


----------



## Jaybear5

Hiya....Up until about the 18th week all my movement(well popping) was just above my knicker line so very low down....Once I hit 19 weeks tho the kicks started and they are around and just below my belly button x


----------



## scots_mum

If its above your belly button then its not baby far too early if its your first or indeed more than first you may not be feeling baby at all, ive only just started to feel baby above my belly button


----------



## LuckyInLove09

I could swear I felt movement this morning while laying in bed. It was lower down (a couple of inches below belly button) and felt like bubbles popping. It was like a bunch of bubbles at one time. My first thought was that it was baby moving around in there but then I kind of told myself that it might just be gas. I really don't think it was, though....weirdest gas I ever felt if so. Lol.


----------



## Flower08

flashy09 said:


> Should I be feeling distinct movement by now?

I didnt feel anything until about 19 weeks and was starting to worry that things weren't right as I kept reading about lots of people on here feeling movement.

First movements felt like bubbles and to be completely honest I was sure if it was baby or gas :blush: but now they are definite kicks which is nice :happydance: (apart from when I am trying to sleep!)


----------

